# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  Διαγωνισμός για 3 δωρεάν βιβλία από το βιβλιοπωλείο του e-psychology.gr

## BettyK

Καλησπέρα σας,
από σήμερα ξεκινά στο φόρουμ του e-psychology.gr μια σειρά διαγωνισμών με δώρο επιλεγμένα βιβλία από το ηλεκτρονικό βιβλιοπωλείο ψυχολογίας του e-psychology.gr, προκειμένου να γνωστοποιήσουμε στα μέλη του φόρουμ την ύπαρξη του νεοσύστατου βιβλιοπωλείου μας.

Οι τρεις (3) πρώτοι που θα απαντήσουν σε αυτό το θέμα ακριβώς  μετά τις 20:00, αύριο Τρίτη 21 Σεπτεμβρίου,
θα κερδίσουν το βιβλίο \"*Ερωτική Νοημοσύνη*\".
Σημείωση: 20:01 είναι το πρώτο αποδεκτό λεπτό της ώρας για τους νικητές του διαγωνισμού, έτσι όπως η ώρα αναγράφεται σε κάθε μήνυμα (ώρα server του e-psychology.gr)


http://www.e-psychology.gr/component...89_120x150.gif

Σύντομη περιγραφή:
Γιατί πολλά αγαπημένα ζευγάρια δεν κάνουν ποτέ σεξ; (τουλάχιστον, μεταξύ τους!)

Τι ρόλο παίζουν στο συζυγικό κρεβάτι οι ερωτικές φαντασιώσεις;

Μπορεί το «τρίτο πρόσωπο» να ενδυναμώσει τη σχέση;

Πόση αυτονομία αντέχουν δύο σύντροφοι;

Τι σημαίνει ερωτική πίστη και πώς το σύγχρονο ζευγάρι θα επαναδιαπραγματευτεί αυτό το πανίσχυρο ταμπού;

Γιατί αναγνώσματα του τύπου «10 βήματα για καλύτερο σεξ» είναι χαμένος χρόνος;

_Η ερωτκή νοημοσύνη κυκλοφορεί σε 20 χώρες και έχει γίνει παντού bestseller._

Πατήστε εδώ για αναλυτική περιγραφή  


Σημειώσεις
1. Για την παραλαβή του βιβλίου, οι νικητές χρειάζεται να αποστείλουν mail με τίτλο \"Ερωτική Νοημοσύνη - Νικητής/ια διαγωνισμού\" στο [email protected] με τα κάτωθι στοιχεία:
Ονοματεπώνυμο
Διεύθυνση (αποστολής του βιβλίου)
Τηλ. Επικοινωνίας (για συνεννόηση με την courier σχετικά με την παραλαβή του βιβλίου).

2. Προκειμένου να αποφευχθούν κακόβουλες ενέργειες και για να βεβαιωθούμε ότι τα παραπάνω emails αποστέλλονται από τους πραγματικούς νικητές, χρειάζεται να στείλετε το μήνυμα που αναφέρεται παραπάνω, από το email account που έχετε δηλωμένο στο προφίλ σας στο φόρουμ.

3. Το δώρο διατίθεται δωρεάν, θα χρεωθείτε μόνο τα έξοδα αποστολής με courier, τα οποία ανάλογα με τον τόπο διαμονής σας, είναι μεταξύ 3,5 και 11 ευρώ. (η ανώτερη χρέωση αφορά \"δυσπρόσιτες περιοχές\", σύμφωνα με τον τιμοκατάλογο που ισχύει από την συνεργαζόμενη εταιρεία courier - speedex. Μπορείτε να δείτε τις χρεώσεις στην ιστοσελίδα της speedex).

4. Με το παρόν μήνυμα, ξεκινά μια σειρά διαγωνισμών με δώρα βιβλία από το ηλεκτρονικό μας βιβλιοπωλείο. Οι διαγωνισμοί θα πραγματοποιούνται κάθε εβδομάδα, εντός του φόρουμ αυτοβοήθειας.

----------


## Lou!

betty,

οταν λες θα απαντησουν τι ακριβως εννοεις?

θα γραψουν εκθεση σε αυτα τα ερωτηματα?

\"Γιατί πολλά αγαπημένα ζευγάρια δεν κάνουν ποτέ σεξ; (τουλάχιστον, μεταξύ τους!)

Τι ρόλο παίζουν στο συζυγικό κρεβάτι οι ερωτικές φαντασιώσεις;

Μπορεί το «τρίτο πρόσωπο» να ενδυναμώσει τη σχέση;

Πόση αυτονομία αντέχουν δύο σύντροφοι;

Τι σημαίνει ερωτική πίστη και πώς το σύγχρονο ζευγάρι θα επαναδιαπραγματευτεί αυτό το πανίσχυρο ταμπού;

Γιατί αναγνώσματα του τύπου «10 βήματα για καλύτερο σεξ» είναι χαμένος χρόνος;\"

η θα στελουν ενα μνμ συμμετοχης εδω? η στο εμαιλ [email protected]?

----------


## BettyK

Καλησπέρα, σε ευχαριστώ για τις ερωτήσεις σου, μου δίνουν την ευκαιρία να διευκρινίσω τι εννοώ, ώστε να ειναι σαφές προς όλους.
Εννοώ οποιαδήποτε απλή απάντηση σε αυτό το θέμα, στις 20.01 ή/και μετά.
Απλή απάντηση, προκειμένου να καταγραφεί από το λογισμικό ή ώρα του μηνύματος και να βγούν οι νικητές.
Σκεφθήκαμε αυτόν τον τρόπο, ως προτιμότερο έναντι μιας κλήρωσης ή άλλων τρόπων των οποίων το αδιάβλητο, δεν μπορεί να ελεγχθεί από τα ίδια τα μέλη του φόρουμ.

Από κει και πέρα, οι 3 πρώτοι που θα απαντήσουν, χρειάζεται να στείλουν μήνυμα στο mail [email protected] (Προσοχή, από το ίδιο mail που χρησιμοποιούν στο προφίλ του φόρουμ) προκειμένου να δώσουν τα στοιχεία τους και να παραλάβουν τα βιβλία.

----------


## NikosD.

Μπέτυ, να σου ευχηθώ και από εδώ... καλώς ήλθες στην ομάδα μας!

----------


## BettyK

Προφανώς απέτυχε ο διαγωνισμός, ελλείψει συμμετοχών.
Κλείνουμε τον διαγωνισμό και ελπίζουμε να υπάρχει συμμετοχή στον επόμενο, σε λίγες ημέρες.
Ωστόσο, αναρωτιέμαι ποιοι ήταν οι λόγοι της μη συμμετοχής, ώστε να τους λάβουμε υποψιν μας την επόμενη φορά.

----------


## Soul_Rebel

Προσωπικά κοιτώντας το τιμοκατάλογο της speedex παρατήρησα πως για αποστολή από την μία πόλη στην άλλη η χρέωση ήταν σχεδόν 12 ευρώ.

----------


## BettyK

Καλησπέρα,
για αποστολή βάρους έως 2 κιλά (δηλ. περίπου 1 έως 5 βιβλία)
το κόστος είναι περίπου 3,50 ευρώ για Θεσσαλονίκη,
περίπου 4 ευρώ για Αθήνα,
περίπου 4,5 ευρώ για άλλους νομούς. 
(λέω περίπου διότι ανάλογα με τον ταχυδρομικό κώδικα, υπάρχουν μικρές αποκλίσεις).

Η χρέωση ασχέτως νομού, μπορεί να φτάσει έως 12 ευρώ, αν πρόκειται για δυσπρόσιτες περιοχές, πχ κάποια νησιά ή κάποια απομακρυσμένα χωριά σε διάφορους νομούς. 
Ωστόσο, στο 80-90% των περιπτώσεων, οι χρεώσεις είναι αυτές που ανέφερα παραπάνω, δηλαδή 3,50 -4,5 ευρώ.

Εχεις δικιο πως αν η χρέωση ήταν -γενικά- 12 ευρώ, θα ήταν παράλογο να συμμετέχει οποιοσδήποτε στον διαγωνισμό.
Τότε δεν θα ήταν δωρεάν βιβλία, αλλά κοροϊδία και αυτό δεν θα ήταν μια καλή αρχή, μια καλή βάση για να διαφημίσουμε το ηλεκτρονικό μας βιβλιοπωλείο ψυχολογίας.

Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως για την παρατήρηση σου, ήταν χρήσιμη προκειμένου να διευκρινιστεί το θέμα.

----------


## Soul_Rebel

Ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνηση , διότι αυτό εδώ εντός πόλης και αυτό εκτός με μπέρδεψαν και με απέτρεψαν να συμμετάσχω :)
Καλή επιτυχία για την επόμενη φόρα :)

----------


## Lou!

βασικα εγω ηθελα να παρω μερος, αλλα χθες εγραψα ενα κειμενακι μισο, δεν προλαβα να το τελειωσω. στην πορεια εληξε κ ο διαγωνισμος.

εντιτ: κ εμενα μου αρεσε η ιδεα του διαγωνισμου! :)

----------


## melissa

Εμένα μου φάνηκε πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η ιδέα του διαγωνισμού αλλά το συγκεκριμένο βιβλίο δεν με ενδιέφερε.

----------


## Remedy

εμενα μου φανηκε ενδιαφερον το βιβλιο και πολυ ωραια η ιδεα του διαγωνισμου (του δωρου καποιων βιβλιων σε μελη γενικοτερα δλδ, ασχετως αν θα ηταν διαγωνισμος)
αλλα μεχρι σημερα, το ξεχασα ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ!

----------


## Arsi

Εγώ πάλι το θυμήθηκα χθες αλλά...μπορεί να ακουστεί χαζό αλλά όντως δε μπορούσα να βρω το σχετικό θέμα πουθενά...και η ενότητα βιβλιοπωλείο ψυχολογίας σήμερα παρουσιάστηκε.
Τι να πω!τόσο πολύ προσπέρναγα το θέμα και δεν το καταλάβαινα!

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Εγώ πάλι το θυμήθηκα χθες αλλά...μπορεί να ακουστεί χαζό αλλά όντως δε μπορούσα να βρω το σχετικό θέμα πουθενά...και η ενότητα βιβλιοπωλείο ψυχολογίας σήμερα παρουσιάστηκε.
> Τι να πω!τόσο πολύ προσπέρναγα το θέμα και δεν το καταλάβαινα!


θα ηταν ευκολο να το βρεις στο λινκ \"σημερινα μηνυματα\"πηγαινοντας 2 μερες πισω

----------


## Arsi

και 3 το έβαλα αλλά....αυτό λέω,τόσο τύφλα είχα?μπορεί κιόλας αφού ήμουν και στον κόσμο μου ειδικά χθες...
συνέβη σε κανέναν άλλον αυτό?

----------


## Lou!

arsi,

κ εγω το ειχα αυτο το προβλημα! καποιες φορες το καινουργιο φορουμ εξαφανιζοταν!

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Lou!.._
> arsi,
> 
> κ εγω το ειχα αυτο το προβλημα! καποιες φορες το καινουργιο φορουμ εξαφανιζοταν!


Είπα κι εγώ..!
έψαξα στο βιβλιοπωλείο μήπως έχουν άλλο φόρουμ εκεί μπααα..
εδώ τίποτα επίσης,
ε και επειδή έψαξα μόνο μια συγκεκριμένη στιγμή μάλλον θα έπεσα στη στιγμή που εξαφανιζόταν.

*καλά που απάντησες lou άρχισα να ααμφιβάλλω μήπως έχω παραισθήσεις :P:P

----------


## BettyK

Αχ, Soul_Rebel, έχεις πολύ δίκιο, τώρα κατάλαβα το λάθος μου.
Ήταν λάθος που πρότεινα να δείτε τις τιμές στη σελίδα της courier, μιας και εκεί αναγράφονται οι τυπικές τιμές, για οποιον θέλει να κάνει μια μεμονωμένη αποστολή.
Ωστόσο, με δεδομένο ότι το e-psychology έχει διαφορετική συμφωνία με την courier, οι τιμές είναι αυτές που αναφέρω στο μήνυμα μου.

Arsi... και συ δίκιο έχεις. Αρχικά, το συγκεκριμένο φόρουμ ήταν ορατό μόνο στα μέλη και όχι στους επισκέπτες. Αν δηλαδή σέρφαρες στο φόρουμ ως επισκέπτρια, δεν θα το έβλεπες.
Διορθώθηκε, πλέον είναι ορατό σε όλους. 

Θα επανέλθω από βδομάδα με παρόμοιο διαγωνισμό για το επόμενο βιβλίο.

----------


## Arsi

Ναι BettyK σαν επισκέπτρια σέρφαρα...
Ωραία η ιδέα του διαγωνισμού πάντως,περιμένουμε τον επόμενο :)

----------


## mstrouf

κ μενα μ αρεσε η ιδεα του διαγωνισμου, αλλα βαριομουν να απαντησω σε τοσες πολλες ερωτησεις που ειχατε θεσει. μπορει να εμπαινα στην διαδικασια αν ειχα περισσοτερο χρονο μπροστα μου.

----------

